# The things I dont exercise



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 20, 2015)

It may be just me, it might be a few of us, but there are some lifts and muscle groups I really don't hit very often if at all.

Forearms are one of them. I know forearm strength helps with your grip strength but I would rather work them when I'm doing heavy deads 

Abs, very few and far between will I isolate my abs, I should probably work them more often, but to be honest they are a pain in my ass, too boring.

Calves, I try to incorporate these into my leg day, but they aren't priority to a point. There are days that I just burn them out completely 

So am I wrong for not doing them? Probably. Do I care? Naw it's cool. 

Anyone else find themselves doing the same?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 20, 2015)

I forgot to add Biceps


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I forgot to add Biceps



You could have just listed the ones you do work. Freakin' PLers! :32 (18):


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't train abs directly, haven't in a long time. I've got naturally thick abs and they get plenty of work from squats & deads.

Same with forearms - mine actually get too big if I train them directly.

I hit calves 2x per week when I hit legs. Don't judge me...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2015)

Forearms calves and my heart.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 20, 2015)

I love to swing a kettlebell around once in awhile. Some Turkish get ups to kick


----------



## stonetag (Mar 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Forearms calves and my heart.


 I'm with you man on the heart, could use a good cardio program. I do work forearms, because I like to arm wrestle still at my age. A beefy forearm with my gorilla hands, lets just say I very rarely lose. lol


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 21, 2015)

lol, I don't directly hit:

Claves
Forearms
Wrists
Abs (most of the time, do it in spurts but it's never been an issue)
Neck
Chest (had to pick shoulders or chest and shoulders won)
Arms (don't have a current arm day)

I hit all the above during boot camp. I do hams, quads, glutes, all back and shoulders (traps etc) on the weekend and that's good enough for me


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 21, 2015)

I take the weekends off when it comes to the weights. 

I may be lifting insulation into my attic today though


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I take the weekends off when it comes to the weights.
> 
> I may be lifting insulation into my attic today though



I used to but the way things worked out with BC, they had to be my lifting days but it worked out great...no people and I can take my time


----------

